# Liberty Saddles - Buyer Beware!



## Speed Racer

Why are you airing your dirty laundry here? You could have just stated you had a bad experience with Liberty Saddles, and left it that.

You obviously joined this BB to post a private e-mail conversation between you and the saddle maker. Not cool, and it makes you look petty and vindictive.

Did you contact the Better Business Bureau, or just slob this all over a bunch of horse BBs, hoping to get your head patted and told how AWFUL this person is?


----------



## sudds80

This post was meant to inform people of the aweful customer service and the fact that Liberty did not stand behind their 100% customer satisfaction guarantee. I'm trying to help people avoid the huge hassel I went through trying to order a saddle. The saddle I had custom made didn't fit my horse, came with the wrong size seat and was the wrong color. My experience was a complete waste of time and money. And as you so nicely put it what an "AWEFUL" person this guy was to deal with. It's not dirty laundry--it's the facts.


----------



## franknbeans

POsting your emails and his is a bit over the top, IMO, just a Speed Racer said. I would suggest you use your energy where it may actually get you somewhere. (i.e. personally, I would contact the BBB and my attorney, who is a friend, and would most likely write a letter.) JMHO


----------



## sudds80

This is an exact account of very poor customer service. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## its lbs not miles

Actually I think it's a good example of why not to deal with this company. If people don't want to read negative reviews then don't.
I think everyone who has an experience like this, and has the companies response to back it up with, posts it for the world to see then it might make outfits stop taking advantage of the fact that they take your money, but thinks their mistakes are your problem.

I've had it happen on more than once and it's not fun to lose money over someone elses mistake or get stuck with something you didn't order. 

So feel free to let us know when a provider thinks their mistake is the customers problem. They may soon be out of customers and then it will be their problem.


----------



## Allison Finch

E-mails are not private...any more than personal conversations, letters or internet posts like these.

I am glad to know of a business who has shady practices as it may prevent members of this forum from making a similar mistake. The fact that the e-mails are verbatim accounts shows that the OP, hopefully, did not edit to make them look even worse.

Sometimes the threat of bad internet PR is what it takes to get good customer service. OP, send the company a link to this. If they offer to remedy the situation to your satisfaction, print that out too.


----------



## myhorsesonador

my only issue is that you say edited email. For all we know you made this up to make this company look bad. We don't know you from adam, so it doesn't help that your first post here was a negative one.


----------



## natisha

I returned a blanket & paid for shipping & tax on the item. That's common practice.
I like the E-mails, it saves a lot of unanswered questions.
First post or not, I believe her as I have no reason not to.


----------



## equiniphile

myhorsesonador said:


> my only issue is that you say edited email. For all we know you made this up to make this company look bad. We don't know you from adam, so it doesn't help that your first post here was a negative one.


 In her original post he/she said it was an unedited video.


----------



## myhorsesonador

equiniphile said:


> In her original post he/she said it was an unedited video.


oops. I see that is said UN EDITED! It was seperated so my brain skipped the un I guess. I read it several times. my bad! 

But still it could have been edited, since there is nothing stoping him/her from doing so.


----------



## ptvintage

Thanks for the review on this company's customer's service. I would never want to deal with a company that treats their customers so poorly. I hope the company realizes 100% satisfaction MEANS 100% satisfaction, not what they think you should be satisfied with. Even if the only reason you didn't like the saddle was the color, it's not up to them to determine what's important to you.


----------



## FlyGap

I deal in the service industry and I'd never write an email like that. Especially when your email was polite. The tone is over the top, degrading, and childlike. I do hope you get some resolution. I also understand that there are policies put in place to protect sellers, which I 100% support. But even if your claims are unfounded (which you hopefully are telling the truth or else would not have posted this) you should be reimbursed 100% and be given a discount on your next purchase due to the terrible customer service! THAT is the policy of most other suppliers. Good luck!


----------



## equiniphile

myhorsesonador said:


> oops. I see that is said UN EDITED! It was seperated so my brain skipped the un I guess. I read it several times. my bad!
> 
> But still it could have been edited, since there is nothing stoping him/her from doing so.


 Yeah, I did the same thing the first time I read it. Still, I'd like to give him/her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## sudds80

Hey guys, I'm so glad to find that people are finding this post helpful. This is my very first post because I haven't felt so strongly about an issue, until this. I really, honestly wanted to raise a red flag and say, think twice before doing business here. I find that the customer service rep's own words are far more troubling than any story I could retell. 

I'm not the kind of person to go out and just make up a negative experience with a company. One good thing I can say is that the saddle looked really nice for the price…


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## QOS

Thanks for posting this. His response was pretty darn nasty - I do not have to give a dime of my hard earned money to anyone who doesn't appreciate my business. 

I ordered a custom saddle from Allegany Mountain Trail Saddles and when the company received it from the saddle maker it wasn't the exact color I ordered. They were on the phone to me immediately to let me know - as it turned out I really didn't care and actually liked the color it was made in BETTER than the color I ordered. But they took $$ off and when the shipping was messed up through UPS (not their fault) UPS refunded the shipping to them and they refunded it to me. And apologized up and down and when I purchased a bridle to match gave me a discount. That is the customer service I want. I sent the saddle back to adjust the rigging and the change was cheerfully made. I would recommend them to anyone because their product is terrific and their customer service was too.

Even if there is a problem with a purchase - it makes a difference in how the company handles the issue. This guy dropped the ball!


----------



## newbierider

I don't appreciate the tone of this letter from a place of business and frankly I have suffered poor customer service before and it is important to share this info with other consumers especially nowadays when money is so tight.
I too have been asked to pay a restocking fee when returning an item that was not what I ordered.
we all understand the need to pay restocking fees because we change our minds or on special order items that we decide we don't want
but if i order A and you send me B I am not obligated to pay for your mistake..
I also do not like how he excuses his error basically he says sheesh so it was the wrong size and color thats no biggie the fit is what important..then he sounds very arrogant when he reprimands the customer for being focused on what he wanted versus what the seller thought important. Excuse me when I pay my money I decide what is important.
if this is accurate i would NEVER buy from this company


----------



## liberty saddles

*liberty saddles*

Liberty saddles--california gals say they are the best kept secret on e-bay------check our feedback 100% since 1999,(two different sites) except 2, one was broken product from shipping and was replaced at no cost to customer. The other was a one in a thousand customer every company gets, no matter what and how they scheme, they will never be satisfied. So we will keep on doing what our other 999 customers seem to think is great for them. Thanks jj


----------



## katbalu

liberty saddles said:


> Liberty saddles--california gals say they are the best kept secret on e-bay------check our feedback 100% since 1999,(two different sites) except 2, one was broken product from shipping and was replaced at no cost to customer. The other was a one in a thousand customer every company gets, no matter what and how they scheme, they will never be satisfied. So we will keep on doing what our other 999 customers seem to think is great for them. Thanks jj


Well, did you send the wrong size saddle?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d

evidently so, also musta been an accurate copy of the email. Id call the credit card company. Usually they can take care of stuff like this. I would expect to eat the return shipping. But not the restocking fee.


----------



## tinyliny

Just because the OP says the emails are uneditted does not mean the full story is told. YOu can show perfectly uneditted emails, but if you show only some of them, or omit other forms of correscepondence, then you are only showing a partial truth.

I do not have any idea what really transpired. I would agree that the email from the Liberty Saddles contact was outrageously rude. No one in business should ever use that kind of language. you never know where it will end up.

But, I just wanted to point out that only one side of the story is told, and then may be only part of one side is made available.


----------



## equiniphile

liberty saddles said:


> Liberty saddles--california gals say they are the best kept secret on e-bay------check our feedback 100% since 1999,(two different sites) except 2, one was broken product from shipping and was replaced at no cost to customer. The other was a one in a thousand customer every company gets, no matter what and how they scheme, they will never be satisfied. So we will keep on doing what our other 999 customers seem to think is great for them. Thanks jj


 You coming here and talking about your customer satisfaction standings while neglecting to address if the claims this customer has brought against you are legit doesn't look very good, IMO.


----------



## katbalu

equiniphile said:


> You coming here and talking about your customer satisfaction standings while neglecting to address if the claims this customer has brought against you are legit doesn't look very good, IMO.


AGREED. And calling someone a schemer- unprofessional. Way to seal the deal, saddle company.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I agree. Not only will I not buy a saddle from LibertySaddles due to this but I will also be making this known to all the horsey people around the area. The response email was unprofessional and degrading, which IMO makes the person responding look very uneducated and defensive. This would be accurate in line with a 3rd run company. You can only be as strong as your weakest link. And unless the guy writing the email is also the one who sent the wrong color and saddle size, i'd say it's a warehouse full of morons.

Joe was correct in disputing these charges with the credit card company. I would not leave a cent of my money with this company. They are sure to be out of business soon with this type of customer service.


----------



## liberty saddles

Hi--Shipped the right seat size, when you measure from swell to top edge of cantle (for correct freespace) posted tree size 16 on saddle tag because you can't build a 15 or 15 1/2 seat on a 15 inch tree, SHE FAILED TO MEASURE. They picked color and gal getting the saddle turned up her nose at the color they picked on website. She never mentioned horse fit until I asked about it. Too many good customers who aren't trying to be users. You spend a week working on spcial order product and the person just sends it back without telling you before they ship it--my daughter doesn't like the color she picked. If I build it your special way, you own it. THIS IS ALL I HAVE TO SAY AND WILL NOT BE BACK. THANKS JJ


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

Thank you liberty. Thus far, both your responses have been immature and unprofessional. You are only validating everyones current impression.


----------



## tinyliny

Again, if you want the full picture and are going to judge this entire enterprise, then look at more than just one posting of some ugly emails.


----------



## myhorsesonador

liberty saddles said:


> Hi--Shipped the right seat size, when you measure from swell to top edge of cantle (for correct freespace) posted tree size 16 on saddle tag because you can't build a 15 or 15 1/2 seat on a 15 inch tree, SHE FAILED TO MEASURE. They picked color and gal getting the saddle turned up her nose at the color they picked on website. She never mentioned horse fit until I asked about it. Too many good customers who aren't trying to be users. You spend a week working on spcial order product and the person just sends it back without telling you before they ship it--my daughter doesn't like the color she picked. If I build it your special way, you own it. THIS IS ALL I HAVE TO SAY AND WILL NOT BE BACK. THANKS JJ


The customer is all ways right. There is a lot of people on this forum. A lot of people that know a lot of people. Word in the horse world travels fast. I will not be buying a saddle from you, nor will any one I know from now on.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

tiny, I dont see the justice in defending this company. You can see from the responses that her email was accurate. Not to mention, the email she originally sent them was very polite. Had they responded telling her how to measure the saddle and apologized but explained that color can vary from computer to computer, this would be an entirely different post. She had every right to discuss her concerns as a customer. The company though, does not have any right to treat said customer in this manner. I would NEVER do business with a place with such low life employees.

I work in a service industry... full of customers who are usually the problem in what causes them to call us. I would NEVER degrade someone like that. If this guy JJ was one of my employees, he would be fired for such a lack of etiquette and customer service skills.


----------



## katbalu

Truth be told, are we even sure that guy is really from liberty saddles? LOL. Tiny is correct, we are all on the outside of this one. It's a he said/she said kinda thing. Could go either way. I'm a firm believer in *the customer is NOT always right* Who actually knows with this thread...
But I do believe the responses from *liberty saddles* were unprofessional...but that leads me back to my first sentence...


----------



## Speed Racer

Eh, I don't agree with the mantra, 'the customer is always right'. Having worked retail and food service for many years, I can tell you that's simply_ not _the case. :-x

However, if it's posted on Liberty's website that, '100% customer satisfaction guaranteed', then it should be honored. I don't think the OP is some frivolous airhead who didn't know what they were doing, and all her correspondence was polite and well thought out, unlike the Liberty rep's.

I'd be very hard pressed to deal with a company that didn't honor their WRITTEN commitments, and posted insulting and barely literate responses to genuine concerns.


----------



## katbalu

I wouldnt go so far as to call that guy a low life. Personal attacks arent good for anything. Maybe they just arent good at damage control. Maybe they havent had to be. I work in customer service too. Customer = not always right. But who knows in this case.


----------



## liberty saddles

*How to saddle your horse*

Tell us what you think. I wouldn,t want to be this horse.


----------



## liberty saddles

Her is the saddle on horse intended for--perfect fitting saddle. What in the world is wrong with this picture--do you know?


----------



## liberty saddles

Right click on picture and print--its perfect except tan.


----------



## tinyliny

LetAGrlShowU said:


> tiny, I dont see the justice in defending this company. You can see from the responses that her email was accurate. Not to mention, the email she originally sent them was very polite. Had they responded telling her how to measure the saddle and apologized but explained that color can vary from computer to computer, this would be an entirely different post. She had every right to discuss her concerns as a customer. The company though, does not have any right to treat said customer in this manner. I would NEVER do business with a place with such low life employees.
> 
> I work in a service industry... full of customers who are usually the problem in what causes them to call us. I would NEVER degrade someone like that. If this guy JJ was one of my employees, he would be fired for such a lack of etiquette and customer service skills.


 
I never said that the customer service deserved defending. From what we saw, it stank. I only said, before you crucify the entire enterprise, you should know more than just one person's displayed emails. There could be a lot more to the story. If it is true that in other respects he has a 100% satisfaction rating (and I have yet to check on that to verify) then one should wonder how he managed that.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

The back of the saddle is lifted? Might be perfect, might not be. There is a saddle pad on it. 

Liberty- you are obviously missing the point. The point wasnt even the wrong color, or the wrong saddle size- IT IS YOUR CUSTOMER SERVICE. Had you taken the time to say "We do believe the saddle to be of the correct size, please measure by doing x,y,z" or something like "I do apologize that you are not happy with the color of the saddle. Due to the varying resolution from computer to computer, there is no way to guarantee the color will be to every customer's liking. We will happily exchange the item for a different color at $____ due to the fact we like to make our customers happy..."

In no way does a picture or incorrect measuring allow any professional to act like a bafoon. Since you are obviously going to continue to miss the point, you will most likely not succeed as a company. If you'd like to take heed to a professional response and a polite way of doing business, please see above!


----------



## myhorsesonador

liberty saddles said:


> Her is the saddle on horse intended for--perfect fitting saddle. What in the world is wrong with this picture--do you know?


? That saddle does NOT fit.


----------



## BlueSpark

While the cusomer may not always be right, there are very few cases where you don't have to just suck it up and make the customer happy. YOU CAN'T SELL PRODUCT THAT NO ONE WILL BUY because your customer service is so terrible. Granted we don't know the whole situation, but from the info in this thread, Walmart has better customer service. I have ordered $700 jackets for customers after explaining that you are obligated to take special orders, then retuned and exchanged them because the color "was too bright" for only the cost of return shipping to keep customers happy. There is never an excuse for rude or unprofessional responses to customer concerns.


----------



## attackships

how bizarre i just did a quick google search and on other forums "libertysaddles" has replied to customer service complaints in an equally immature manner. it's at that point where i really wouldn't care whether the OP was right or wrong, its the response from liberty saddles that is deplorable.

i work in the service industry and ive had people throw food at my face and say horrible things to me (like go back to school to get a "real job" -not knowing the fact that i have a college degree and make a good living thank you very much)
You have to bite your tongue because guess what ... you are representing a company and its only that company that will suffer. i know first hand how stressful it can be but to be so malicious over fairly polite emails is ridiculous.


----------



## liberty saddles

*liberty saddles--handcrafted*

It was a perfect fit, if saddled right--e-mail shows we are fair.

MODERATION NOTE: Removed email because it showed personal information about the OP.


----------



## Allison Finch

Liberty, you sure missed the boat on this issue.

You are right, every business will get that customer who just cannot be pleased. They can be a real pain. However, YOUR company advertises 100% satisfaction. There is no mincing words there, unfortunately. Sometimes, you just have to suck it up and take it. You should have offered the refund, accepted the saddle back and decided not to deal with this person ever again. That saddle will not be a loss. You will sell it somewhere else.

You could have come on this forum and told us that you have done the right thing and honored your 100% satisfaction promise. We would have all thought very well of you (even if we had seen the "other side" of your business through the posted e-mails). You could have made some good impressions and, in all honesty, promoted your business with us.

Instead, you threatened the Moderation team with a lawsuit and posted very negative posts here. It has only served your business poorly, IMHO.

I hope you have learned a lesson about customer service. Good news travels slowly. Bad news travels like wildfire and can have very long term consequences.


----------



## katbalu

Oy...epic fail. Perhaps hiring a customer relations expert would be worthwile expense. Some people are good at making saddles, and some are good at dealing with the public.


----------



## tinyliny

attackships said:


> how bizarre i just did a quick google search and on other forums "libertysaddles" has replied to customer service complaints in an equally immature manner. it's at that point where i really wouldn't care whether the OP was right or wrong, its the response from liberty saddles that is deplorable.
> 
> i work in the service industry and ive had people throw food at my face and say horrible things to me (like go back to school to get a "real job" -not knowing the fact that i have a college degree and make a good living thank you very much)
> You have to bite your tongue because guess what ... you are representing a company and its only that company that will suffer. i know first hand how stressful it can be but to be so malicious over fairly polite emails is ridiculous.


 
So, there are more than one incident? that is good to know, making judgement based on a wider spectrum of evidence.


----------



## TexasAndi

sudds80 said:


> Hey guys, I'm so glad to find that people are finding this post helpful. This is my very first post because I haven't felt so strongly about an issue, until this. I really, honestly wanted to raise a red flag and say, think twice before doing business here. I find that the customer service rep's own words are far more troubling than any story I could retell.
> 
> I'm not the kind of person to go out and just make up a negative experience with a company. One good thing I can say is that the saddle looked really nice for the price…


Since you paid by credit card, you might be able to resolve it through the credit card company as a disputed charge. Just a thought.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

"and newbie's "

That was enough right there to make me madder than a wet hen. 

*No excuse for saying that to a customer.*



.


----------



## equiniphile

liberty saddles said:


> It was a perfect fit, if saddled right--e-mail shows we are fair.





liberty saddles said:


> Tell us what you think. I wouldn,t want to be this horse.


 Now you're sharing this customer's personal information (via the email) and pictures of his/her horse? Very professional. :?


----------



## attackships

tinyliny said:


> So, there are more than one incident? that is good to know, making judgement based on a wider spectrum of evidence.


only assuming they are the same person/ actually a part of the company


----------



## equiniphile

attackships said:


> only assuming they are the same person/ actually a part of the company


:shock: I....don't know what to say. This is ridiculous.


----------



## liberty saddles

*100% satisfaction on standard products*

When you custom order products to your specs. we will take them in return. If you choose a refund, we charge 10% restocking because of wear and tear during shipping or if we have to make changes to product. If the customer reorders another product of likeness, we credit them with the 10% restocking. So that leaves us with the first product to wholesale for a loss on building first saddle or break even, very seldom. 

Note--read the first paragraph in my e-mail and the last paragraph in her edited e-mail and play detective--WHY DIDN'T SHE JUST ORDER ANOTHER SADDLE OR NEXT TIME LET THEM ORDER THEIR OWN SADDLE---she is a very nice lady and I hope she never calls me again. 

HERE IS A THOUGHT FOR YOU---I BUILD SADDLES BECAUSE I FEEL SORRY FOR THE HORSES THAT PEOPLE TORTURE WITH ILL FITTING SADDLES. AND IF YOU DO NOT WANT A 1500 DOLLAR SADDLE FOR HALF PRICE--THEN DON'T CALL ME--DO NOT GO TO MY WEB SITE IF YOU THINK OLD DOGS ARE INCAPABLE OF LEARNING. 

I LIKE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAY NASTY THINGS ABOUT THINGS THEY KNOW NOTHING ABOUT---FIRST ONE SIDED OPINIONS ARE ALWAYS 90% WRONG. WHAT IS A DRUGSTORE COWBOY?


----------



## Jumperforjoy

My goodness, I try to take buyer Bewares with a grain of salt as everyone is different, and just bc they have a issue does not mean it will happen to me and i would do my own research before deciding........ BUT after this thread with the childish embarrassing replies from the company it's self I will never be doing business with them....

There are enough GOOD saddle/horse companies that want us as customers to waste time with this one


----------



## Tennessee

liberty saddles said:


> When you custom order products to your specs. we will take them in return. If you choose a refund, we charge 10% restocking because of wear and tear during shipping or if we have to make changes to product. If the customer reorders another product of likeness, we credit them with the 10% restocking. So that leaves us with the first product to wholesale for a loss on building first saddle or break even, very seldom.
> 
> Note--read the first paragraph in my e-mail and the last paragraph in her edited e-mail and play detective--WHY DIDN'T SHE JUST ORDER ANOTHER SADDLE OR NEXT TIME LET THEM ORDER THEIR OWN SADDLE---she is a very nice lady and I hope she never calls me again.
> 
> HERE IS A THOUGHT FOR YOU---I BUILD SADDLES BECAUSE I FEEL SORRY FOR THE HORSES THAT PEOPLE TORTURE WITH ILL FITTING SADDLES. AND IF YOU DO NOT WANT A 1500 DOLLAR SADDLE FOR HALF PRICE--THEN DON'T CALL ME--DO NOT GO TO MY WEB SITE IF YOU THINK OLD DOGS ARE INCAPABLE OF LEARNING.
> 
> I LIKE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAY NASTY THINGS ABOUT THINGS THEY KNOW NOTHING ABOUT---FIRST ONE SIDED OPINIONS ARE ALWAYS 90% WRONG. WHAT IS A DRUGSTORE COWBOY?


Just keep digging that hole...


----------



## katbalu

liberty saddles said:


> When you custom order products to your specs. we will take them in return. If you choose a refund, we charge 10% restocking because of wear and tear during shipping or if we have to make changes to product. If the customer reorders another product of likeness, we credit them with the 10% restocking. So that leaves us with the first product to wholesale for a loss on building first saddle or break even, very seldom.
> 
> Note--read the first paragraph in my e-mail and the last paragraph in her edited e-mail and play detective--WHY DIDN'T SHE JUST ORDER ANOTHER SADDLE OR NEXT TIME LET THEM ORDER THEIR OWN SADDLE---she is a very nice lady and I hope she never calls me again.
> 
> HERE IS A THOUGHT FOR YOU---I BUILD SADDLES BECAUSE I FEEL SORRY FOR THE HORSES THAT PEOPLE TORTURE WITH ILL FITTING SADDLES. AND IF YOU DO NOT WANT A 1500 DOLLAR SADDLE FOR HALF PRICE--THEN
> DON'T CALL ME--DO NOT GO TO MY WEB SITE IF YOU THINK OLD DOGS ARE INCAPABLE OF LEARNING.
> 
> I LIKE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAY NASTY THINGS ABOUT THINGS THEY KNOW NOTHING ABOUT---FIRST ONE SIDED OPINIONS ARE ALWAYS 90% WRONG. WHAT IS A DRUGSTORE COWBOY?


 Heyyy buddy...isnt the name of this game *damage control*? Again, I believe the best thing you could do would be to hire a PR person! You don't seem to be so great at it, and are doing yourself more harm than good here!


----------



## TexasAndi

Liberty -- Your attitude alone would prevent me from doing business with you. Unfortunately, I don't think you see how you have presented yourself. I am actually in the market for a saddle...and I don't care if it's $50 or $5000....I won't give you my business no matter how well made your saddles are or how great the price is. You just don't get it. Your attitude (not your policy) is the issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark

Take a lesson from walmart customer service. It would be a huge improvement.


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Liberty,

I too make saddles, over the 6 years I would say 500 of the 600 have been strictly custom.

Trust me, I have met all kinds of people and had questions that made no sense, but that is the nature of the business.

But calling Customer's *Newbies*, *Greenhorns*... please that is what has gotten you in hot water, can you not see that?

To continue making excuses is only making thing's worse for you.

My 2 cents :lol:



.


----------



## liberty saddles

Hey Katfile---We have someone here to kottle the help--and my motto is my way or the highway so you wouldnt fit in well with your attitude. And the grocery expert, stay where you are, you seem to be qualified for that type of work. I have been doing horses since most of you were wearing 3 corner pants. I only care about the horses comfort, I don't even care about your money. The only reason I offer premium saddles is to make more horses comfy. You order a saddle and then try to get into my pocket that is an entirley different situation. Thats All and if you can't take it don't be handing it out. This dog still hunts.


----------



## katbalu

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> Liberty,
> 
> I too make saddles, over the 6 years I would say 500 of the 600 have been strictly custom.
> 
> Trust me, I have met all kinds of people and had questions that made no sense, but that is the nature of the business.
> 
> But calling Customer's *Newbies*, *Greenhorns*... please that is what has gotten you in hot water, can you not see that?
> 
> To continue making excuses is only making thing's worse for you.
> 
> My 2 cents :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> .


 have any pictures of your saddles? id like to see them if you do! i love seeing saddles!


----------



## katbalu

liberty saddles said:


> Hey Katfile---We have someone here to kottle the help--and my motto is my way or the highway so you wouldnt fit in well with your attitude. And the grocery expert, stay where you are, you seem to be qualified for that type of work. I have been doing horses since most of you were wearing 3 corner pants. I only care about the horses comfort, I don't even care about your money. The only reason I offer premium saddles is to make more horses comfy. You order a saddle and then try to get into my pocket that is an entirley different situation. Thats All and if you can't take it don't be handing it out. This dog still hunts.


is katfile me? i thought i was being polite. i always come across the wrong way...(in this instance, i dont really care, i suppose)


----------



## SouthernTrails

katbalu said:


> have any pictures of your saddles? id like to see them if you do! i love seeing saddles!


PM sent


----------



## bsms

Allison Finch said:


> ...Instead, you threatened the Moderation team with a lawsuit and posted very negative posts here. It has only served your business poorly, IMHO...



Until today, I took this thread with a big grain of salt. I've met too many customers to believe the customer is always right. However, at this point, I wouldn't take a saddle from them for free...

UNLESS there was evidence that liberty saddles is a fake account set up by a competitor trying to ruin the REAL Liberty Saddles...

Also, if a saddle sat on my horse like this, "perfect fitting saddle" are NOT the words that would come to my mind - although I would want to see some other angles close up before making up my mind.


----------



## liberty saddles

SOUTHERN TRAILS---Riders come to us for a great deal on the best saddle made. I don't have time to nursemaid someone because they didn't get their own way. I offered her what she wanted and then she changed her mind and started this stupid fight. If I was greedy I could be charging 1400 hundred or more for our saddles. I never gave a thought to posting on this website until I saw where she made it personal by posting my name and bringing attention to me. I treat everyone fair unless they make it personal. This whole deal is based on intent to shop free. I found out many years ago a--customer is NOT always right he is just always a customer her or there...


----------



## SouthernTrails

bsms said:


> ​ UNLESS there was evidence that liberty saddles is a fake account set up by a competitor trying to ruin the REAL Liberty Saddles...



That can happen, but when he posted the Email, that kinda proves he is really from Liberty, but it still could be a fake, I just can't imagine a competitor being that devious. 
Most Saddle Makers are respectful of each other, I will even send a potential customer to a competitor if I do not have what they are looking for.

.


.


----------



## liberty saddles

BSMS---You missed the point--anyone who saddles their horse with saddle bars sitting on muscle behind the shoulder needs help.


----------



## TexasAndi

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> That can happen, but when he posted the Email, that kinda proves he is really from Liberty, but it still could be a fake, I just can't imagine a competitor being that devious.
> Most Saddle Makers are respectful of each other, I will even send a potential customer to a competitor if I do not have what they are looking for.
> 
> .
> 
> .


Betcha won't be sending them to Liberty. . I will take a gander at your saddles as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

liberty saddles said:


> SOUTHERN TRAILS---Riders come to us for a great deal on the best saddle made. I don't have time to nursemaid someone because they didn't get their own way. I offered her what she wanted and then she changed her mind and started this stupid fight. If I was greedy I could be charging 1400 hundred or more for our saddles. I never gave a thought to posting on this website until I saw where she made it personal by posting my name and bringing attention to me. I treat everyone fair unless they make it personal. This whole deal is based on intent to shop free. I found out many years ago a--customer is NOT always right he is just always a customer her or there...


Sometimes it is better to eat the saddle at 100% than to fight.

I think it is wrong to start calling people names 


.


----------



## liberty saddles

Chafed thigh---hey let up the guy sold saddle on e-bay and made 200


----------



## liberty saddles

Bsms--i hope your horse understands all the bs you are telling him with all your rhythm and balence and fluid flow with a saddle placed where this one is, it only means pain for the horse. Don't dish it out if you are not ready to eat.


----------



## bsms

SouthernTrailsGA, I agree the odds of it being a fake poster are slim. Very slim. The moderators here are not perfect, but they aren't idiots either. At this pint, I'm convinced the poster is for real...although so over the top that I still find it hard to believe it isn't some guy pounding down beers and laughing as he posts.

Your posts are an example of how someone on the Internet can build trust and confidence. I don't know if finances will allow it, but I'd like to buy another western saddle next year. If so, Southern Trails Saddle will be my first stop. Not my ONLY stop, but my first.

Liberty saddles? If I ever hear their name mentioned, I'll recommend any prospective buyers run away. With Internet shopping for saddles, trust and the ability to return (and to agree in advance on any acceptable costs for return) are critical. The customer is buying in advance a product that may or may not be usable to him. 4 of my 5 saddles were bought over the Internet. In one case, I returned an Aussie-style saddle to have it adjusted a little narrower. I paid the shipping to Colorado, the company resized it and shipped it back at their expense - as promised. We were both happy, and I've recommended the company to others on HF.

But it is hard to imagine a bigger public relation disaster than this thread. Wow!


----------



## Kayella

You say you don't care about her money, so why are you charging her and insisting that she pays? If you truly didn't care about the money, this whole situation never would have happened. You have horrid business ethics if you think there is nothing wrong in how you compose yourself with your customers. Also, just a tip, you would look more professional if you utilized correct grammar.


----------



## liberty saddles

Liberty leather builds one of the only saddles you can buy and ride 2 years and sell for what you paid for it and buy a new one. Will not bother you no more---hope you had as much fun as i did--thanks jj look at the bright side---i don't get ulcers, i give them


----------



## BlueSpark

> my motto is my way or the highway so you wouldnt fit in well with your attitude. And the grocery expert, stay where you are, you seem to be qualified for that type of work. I have been doing horses since most of you were wearing 3 corner pants. I only care about the horses comfort, I don't even care about your money. The only reason I offer premium saddles is to make more horses comfy. You order a saddle and then try to get into my pocket that is an entirley different situation. That's All and if you can't take it don't be handing it out. This dog still hunts.


I cant beleive any one who calls them self a professional would write somthing like this.

And I hate to burst your bubble, but if the horses comfort is your primary concern, why would you ruin your own reputation by portraying your self as an ignorant, arrogant, unprofessional company that has terrible customer service and attemps to publicly humiliate the customers who disagree? You could have convinced many people here that the OP was wrong by replying differently, but you chose to solidify her claims.


----------



## bsms

liberty saddles said:


> Bsms--i hope your horse understands all the bs you are telling him with all your rhythm and balence and fluid flow with a saddle placed where this one is, it only means pain for the horse. Don't dish it out if you are not ready to eat.


My horses are doing fine. And I suspect my knowledge of saddle fit is at least as good as your knowledge of spelling.

It seems you posted the picture as an example of a great fitting saddle that was placed in the wrong spot. Maybe it is, maybe not. That is one of the reasons I would want more photos. But I couldn't get my Circle Y to look like that on my horses regardless. It just won't go there.

The saddle doesn't fit my daughter, although she insists on riding with it. But that is where it goes on Trooper. When the cinch came loose once, she was still trotting him around with no idea the cinch was hanging 2 inches below Trooper. Why? Because the saddle fits Trooper.

In saddle fit and riding, gravity is your friend when things are right. When things are not right, it is a ferocious enemy...


----------



## myhorsesonador

OH now my side hurts from laughing so much. This is great.


----------



## katbalu

If I ever needed an example of how to make a train wreck out of a business, this would surely be it.
I've been laughing too. I can't wrap my head around this stupidity.


----------



## nvr2many

All you would have to do is click like this thread on facebook and it would really spread like wildfire. I have always said. I would pay more for good customer service. I would not take a free saddle with an attitude like that! And NO, I do not think the customer is always right, but deserves to be treated better than this! If not good customer service, how about just self respect?? I have more respect for myself than to present myself in such a poor manner.


----------



## katbalu

I'm pretty sure you guys would buy a saddle made by me, out of TP and toothpicks, before you bought from this guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

katbalu said:


> I'm pretty sure you guys would buy a saddle made by me, out of TP and toothpicks, before you bought from this guy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And I bet you would get the color just right too!!! :lol: And what a fit!!!! Dang!!!


----------



## equiniphile

katbalu said:


> I'm pretty sure you guys would buy a saddle made by me, out of TP and toothpicks, before you bought from this guy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Heck, I'll just take the box of toothpicks from you and assemble it myself! :rofl:


----------



## katbalu

nvr2many said:


> And I bet you would get the color just right too!!! :lol: And what a fit!!!! Dang!!!


Pffttt... Id crayola that sucker whatever color you wanted. 2 ply also!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

katbalu said:


> Pffttt... Id crayola that sucker whatever color you wanted. 2 ply also!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sweettttttttttttt! I will even pay extra for all the great customer service! :lol::lol:


----------



## liberty saddles

Hey--hope you all had a good time today, i couldn't resist raising the temp. A little. You see i love their saddles and at half price and better than competitors products, but i sure hate that guy. Gotta go mom's calling dinner


----------



## nvr2many

liberty saddles said:


> Hey--hope you all had a good time today, i couldn't resist raising the temp. A little. You see i love their saddles and at half price and better than competitors products, but i sure hate that guy. Gotta go mom's calling dinner


^^^^ Ok so your saying that someone was evil and did both parts on this. Not sure I buy it. Guess we can always call the company.
Not to mention the google on the other sites.


----------



## katbalu

nvr2many said:


> ^^^^ Ok so your saying that someone was evil and did both parts on this. Not sure I buy it. Guess we can always call the company.
> Not to mention the google on the other sites.


Double dog dare you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador

nvr2many said:


> All you would have to do is click like this thread on facebook and it would really spread like wildfire. I have always said. I would pay more for good customer service. I would not take a free saddle with an attitude like that! And NO, I do not think the customer is always right, but deserves to be treated better than this! If not good customer service, how about just self respect?? I have more respect for myself than to present myself in such a poor manner.


I posted this thread on my FB, and on some of the horse groups I'm on. The word is spreading now!


----------



## katbalu

I have to get out of here. That guy riled me up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

looking up number now


----------



## myhorsesonador

nvr2many said:


> ^^^^ Ok so your saying that someone was evil and did both parts on this. Not sure I buy it. Guess we can always call the company.
> Not to mention the google on the other sites.


 
This is an older thread. It can't be 2 people, They are just trying to save their @$$


----------



## nvr2many

**Moderator's Note** Removed email address and phone number.


----------



## myhorsesonador

nvr2many said:


> looking up number now


do it! Do it!


----------



## liberty saddles

Tune in--Will be continued ASAP---don't tread on me---if you are under 40 you probably need a trainer--


----------



## myhorsesonador

liberty saddles said:


> Tune in--Will be continued ASAP---don't tread on me---if you are under 40 you probably need a trainer--


BRING IT OLD MAN! I'm reving up the truck, I'm going to drive all over you.


----------



## myhorsesonador

I have just been told by some one on facebook, that they bought a saddle from liberty and also was dissapointed in it.


----------



## nvr2many

Why would a saddle with a steel (not steele like their site reads) tree be good?? Wouldn't it be heavy?? Not sure it would flex well either. And that is not a question due to this persons antics. Just didn't know is all.


----------



## nvr2many

Well, now I am being harassed by this person via, pm's. Wow, what a looser!!!


----------



## myhorsesonador

nvr2many said:


> Well, now I am being harassed by this person via, pm's. Wow, what a looser!!!


Make sure you report the PM's!


----------



## nvr2many

I did. Funny, some people think any attention is good attention. Wow, just wow!! Id say its a case of drunk or illiterate posting. Maybe both. Sad really, well lets move along, nothing to see here! Ha ha.


----------



## liberty saddles

2many--don't call and say nothing on the phone-you took the dare stop acting like a baby.


----------



## nvr2many

I do not know what you are talking about. But I guess he is trying to say, this is really him. Ha ha! Looser.


----------



## Allison Finch

liberty saddles said:


> look at the bright side---i don't get ulcers, i give them


 
:shock:



:evil:


----------

